# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  التعريف بالاردن كبلد سياحي مع اهم المعلومات حوله

## Fannan1

المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية  
دولة عربية تقع في المشرق العربي في جنوب غرب آسيا حيث تشكل الجزء الجنوبي  الشرقي من منطقة بلاد الشام، والشمالي لمنطقة شبه الجزيرة العربية. لها  حدود مشتركة مع كل من سوريا من الشمال، الضفة الغربية - فلسطين المحتلة  وإسرائيل [3] من الغرب، العراق من الشرق والسعودية من الجنوب والجنوب  الشرقي. كما تطل على خليج العقبة في الجنوب الغربي. سميت بالأردن نسبة إلى  نهر الأردن الذي يمر على حدودها الغربية.    
الأردن يعتبر بلد يجمع بين ثقافات وعادات وحتى لهجات كل من بلاد الشام  والجزيرة العربية بشكل لافت. ولا تفصل أي حدود طبيعية الأردن عن جيرانه  العرب سوى نهر الأردن الذي يعتبر الحد الشمالي الفاصل لحدوده الغربية مع  فلسطين. اما باقي الحدود فهي امتداد لبادية الشام في الشمال والشرق وصحراء  النفوذ في الجنوب، ووادي عربة إلى الجنوب الغربي.
وللاردن تاريخ طويل تقف عنده الشواهد الأثرية جنبا لجنب إلى يومنا هذا من  قلاع وحصون وابراج ومسارح وقصور ومقامات انبياء واضرحة لصحابة شهداء قضوا  في معارك الفتح الإسلامي. 
في عام 1946 نالت المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية استقلالها عن بريطانيا، وكان  الملك عبد الله بن الشريف الحسين أول ملك عليها بعد أن كان أمير على شرق  الأردن منذ 1921. النظام بالمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية هو نظام ملكي دستوري  مع حكومة تمثيليه. الملك يمارس سلطته التنفيذية من خلال رئيس الوزراء ومجلس  الوزراء، الذي في الوقت نفسه، هو مسؤول امام مجلس النواب المنتخب جنبا إلى  جنب مع وجهاء بيت (مجلس الأعيان)، يشكلان السلطة التشريعية للدولة.  بالإضافة إلى السلطة القضائية المستقلة عن الحكومة التي تمثل السلطة  التنفيذية .   الاقتصاد *الأردن* بلد صغير محدود الموارد, لكنه في تحسن مستمر منذ اعلان استقلاله. ارتفع اجمالى ناتجه المحلى للفرد  بنسبة 351٪ في السبعينات, وتراجع ترجعا طفيفا 30% فقط خلال فترة  الثمانينات, وعاد مجددا ليرتفع بنسبة 30% في فترة التسعينات. 10% تقريبا من  اراضي الأردن صالحة للزراعة, موارد المياه الجوفية محدودة, معدل هطول الامطار منخفض ومتفاوت بدرجة كبيرة بين منطقة لأخرى، الكثير من مصادر المياه الجوفية هي مصادر غير متجددة. اهم الموارد للاردن هي الفوسفات, البوتاس, والاسمدة ومشتقاته, بالاضافة الى السياحة  والتحويلات المالية من الخارج، الى جانب المساعدات الخارجية. يفتقر الأردن  الى احتياطات من الفحم, الطاقة الكهرومائية, وعدم وجود مساحات واسعة من  الغابات او الاشجار, بالاضافة الى قلة الودائع النفطية. الاردن يعتمد على  الغاز الطبيعي في 10% من احتياجاته المحلية من الطاقة. كان الأردن يعتمد  على العراق في استيراد النفط حتى الغزو الامريكي للعراق في 2003, ويصنف الاردن على انه من الدول الناشئة. يعتمد اقتصاد المملكة بشكل رئيسي على قطاع الخدمات، التجارة، السياحة،  وعلى بعض الصناعات الاستخراجية كالأسمدة والأدوية فالأردن يمتلك موارد  طبيعية]. توجد مناجم فوسفات  في جنوب المملكة، جاعلة من الأردن ثالث أكبر مصدر لهذا المعدن في العالم.  البوتاس، الأملاح، الغاز الطبيعي والحجر الكلسي هم أهم المعادن الأخرى  المستخرجة.                             مرحبا بكم في الاردن المعلومات منقولة من الموقع الشهير ويكيبيديا والصور للامانة من موقع صديق وعزيز

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------

